# My yummi little Cookie...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG she's just so beautiful :love1














































Pic nr 4 shows her true colour, the flash is messing op the colour in the other pics


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

:shock: She's so lovely! Look at her whiskers :love1

I am so very jealous.


----------

